
The abc game - ColinWright
http://bit-player.org/2012/the-abc-game
======
lutusp
A block of text from the linked article:

\\[\begin{align}

459 + 3125 &= 3584 & R &= 3570 & c/R &= 1.004\\\

5 + 27 &= 32 & R &= 30 & c/R &= 1.067\\\

1 + 4374 &= 4375 & R &= 210 & c/R &= 20.833\\\

2 + 6436341 &= 6436343 & R &= 15042 & c/R &= 427.891

\end{align}\\]

What a shame. The author could use MathJax and have pretty mathematical
notation in all his articles, instead of unprocessed LaTeX. Like this
rendering of one of his LaTeX blocks:

<http://i.imgur.com/bhov6.png>

MathJax:

<http://www.mathjax.org/>

~~~
ColinWright
It looks fine to me - not sure what the problem is to cause the rendering you
see, or perhaps it's been fixed.

~~~
lutusp
Yes -- the author of the paper added a link to the required MathJax JavaScript
resource, and the math now renders as it should. HN doesn't allow editing or
deletion of comments beyond a certain time, so my original remark is
unrecoverably out of date.

